# Finding a Job After Passing Exam



## TShurling (Sep 1, 2012)

I just passed the CPC exam with a 88 on my first try. My question is now where do I got from here? I want to get a job coding as it is what I have been going to school for a year for but I am not sure where to start. I don't have experience outside of what I learned in school as far as coding. I currently work in a physician's office at check out, I see codes all day because I deal with the superbills but I don't want to be there forever, I want to do what I went to school for. I also worked at a hospital business office doing insurance payment posting, adjustments, and appeals. Can someone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## jojo419 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you worked in a hospital business office doing payment posting and problem resolution, did you encounter denied claims related to diagnosis and procedure errors?  Did you fix them or work with someone who did?  Many of my certified students have worked for billing services doing exactly as you described and were able to find employment using that particular job as their "experience".


----------



## TShurling (Sep 1, 2012)

No I didn't get into the depth of appeals like that it was mostly making sure we had pre-certs. At the physician's office now I see the diagnosis codes and work with coding in regards to seeing how much a self pay person has to pay but that is all. I have never done any trouble shooting in regards to coding.


----------



## frazeled (Sep 4, 2012)

I am preparing to take my test for CPC and since I have no billing/coding experience, what direction
should I take after certification.  Side note:  I have experience in medical area. I worked at Beaumont
Hospital, Royal Oak & Troy in areas from Phlebotomy to IT.


----------

